# Pike lure help, need a good weedless lure



## Jaymac

When out 3 times this fall but for pike only to been pulling salad off my lure.. My one weedless lure mepps timber doodle didn't seem to be a pikes easy meal.. Only got one pike this fall, any ideas or tips


----------



## triton175

Weedless Johnson Silver Minnow is a good choice. Adding a large twister tail or plastic grub helps add bulk. They're hungry this time of year and a bulkier bait may be more attractive.


----------



## MikeC

bobby-pin lures are pretty darn weedless.







Also skirted spoons much like the poster above stated. Do a bing search on weedless pike lures for more examples.


----------



## Snakecharmer

The spinnerbait was a good suggestion. If you are near Ravenna, Mark's Bait has some oldtime Barney Spoons that are made for weedy conditions. and pike! They are behind the counter so you have to ask to see them.


Also the Bucher Slopmaster would be a good option. Go figure....

Dardelve has some weedless spoons that are pike magnets.


----------



## Jaymac

triton175 said:


> Weedless Johnson Silver Minnow is a good choice. Adding a large twister tail or plastic grub helps add bulk. They're hungry this time of year and a bulkier bait may be more attractive.


My buddy was fishing that Johnson silver and still was pulling up greens. I will tell him to Dr it with a grub. We both only got a strike on double bladed inline spinners,


----------



## Jaymac

I seen in infishermen alot of guys are using bass jigs with a large punch skirts, kinda like a craw creature look, that might work?


----------



## Drm50

Haven't made it out this year, but here is my #1 bait I use in salad. Painted craw, use large plastic double
tail twister type stinger, in Flo- char.


----------



## Drm50




----------



## erik

sprinnerbait for weeds


----------



## Jaymac

Trying to get out one last time I got a few different lures to try. This salad was extra thick I am hoping that the bobby pin type lures are weedless enough.. The Johnson minnow was pulling in that grass crap..


----------



## MikeC

Also a good frog will walk right over that stuff if they're hitting the top. I always had trouble setting the hook on a weedless frog, though. Still a lot of fun.


----------



## Shortdrift

Jaymac said:


> My buddy was fishing that Johnson silver and still was pulling up greens. I will tell him to Dr it with a grub. We both only got a strike on double bladed inline spinners,


Tell your buddy to adjust the weed guard and tie direct to the line or titanium leader. Snaps and swivels will add to weed pick up.


----------



## Drm50

I have been working on inline made of Alumilum that will come "over the top" of weed beds that are sinking
late in year. I fish Ontario the last week of Sept thru middle of Oct. totally alum, with hollow body it comes
in high with out having to reel fast.


----------



## Flowie

These


----------



## joete1218

A little late to this one but i fish matted grass as thick as it gets for a week each yr. in Qubec slaying monster pike and the only lure i use is the 3/4 oz johnson silver minnows. The trick is you have to make sure your weed guard is correct just outside the hook. As you are fushing you will have to adjust it a little too. But its the way to go.


----------



## joete1218

Results dont lie my friend ive caught more 40+ in. pike on that lure in the lettuce than i can count! Good luck to ya!


----------



## joete1218

Another one


----------



## joete1218

The ole silver minnow baby!


----------



## Snakecharmer

joete1218 said:


> A little late to this one but i fish matted grass as thick as it gets for a week each yr. in Qubec slaying monster pike and the only lure i use is the 3/4 oz johnson silver minnows. The trick is you have to make sure your weed guard is correct just outside the hook. As you are fushing you will have to adjust it a little too. But its the way to go.


Naked ? Or with pork or twister trailer?


----------



## joete1218

Most of the time its naked ive found when i add the twister to it it rides too high in the water colum for me. If i am using a twister tail the few times i do i have to let it sink longer and go with a slower retrieval and pause to let it get down there and stay where i want it. It works but i like going naked better. Sometimes with the mat grass i will keep rod tip high and with quick pops almost walk the spoon in top of the grass then when i hit a hole i stop and just let it flutter down. Its deadly! Another thing tho if u het any grass on it its game over even if its just one blade thr cast is over reel it it b/c i havent even had snakes hit with any grass on it. Although it doesnt look bad in the water. If u come thru thick grass and feel like u got some on it rip it HARD to the side and it will clear it 75% of the time.


----------



## ESOXSeeker

Jaymac said:


> When out 3 times this fall but for pike only to been pulling salad off my lure.. My one weedless lure mepps timber doodle didn't seem to be a pikes easy meal.. Only got one pike this fall, any ideas or tips


My two biggest Pike both hit on a Texas rigged 12.5 inch plastic worm. Watermelon with slight twister tail on the end! It must have looked like a small snake coming through the cabbage?? Very weedless when you pin the hook point on a number 5 offset hook!
Tom,


----------



## GalionLex

This one was caught in thick ribbon-weed/cabbage in northwest Ontario on a Johnson weedless minnow. If I remember correctly there are two sizes you can get of that bait. Tipped with a twister tail, hard to beat in heavy cover. A little over 45in. had no way of weighing it. Returned to live on. Hopefully its still there!!


----------



## joete1218

There are a handful of sizes i know for sur 1/2 oz. , 3/4 oz and 
1 1/8 oz. But me personally the 1/2 is a little smaller than i like and the 1 1/8 flutters when u cast it in the wind only b/c its surface area the 3/4 oz for me is just right! Thats a hell of a fush too GalionLex hard to beat water wolves man!


----------



## esox62

use a 1/2 oz. barney spoon and leave all else at home. on top, flutter, subsurface.
greatest lure ever made.


----------



## Shortdrift

Large #2 minimum size Johnson Silver minnow with large twister tail type trailer in different colors. Use 30 or 40# test Trilene XT as a leader and attach to spoon with a smooth improved clinch knot, tag end clipped close. This will get you pike anytime of the year in weeds or open water. Pick trailers that have bulk no larger tha the spoon cross section.


----------



## nick220722

Rig a swimbait weedless


----------

